# Should I get a sugar glider?



## Skitizer (Jul 11, 2015)

So I've been considering getting a sugar glider since I find them adorable and exotic. Also, I like the fact that they'll bond to me and hang with me. I understand that they require a lot of time and consideration and I am prepared to put in the effort. I do have school (from 6am-3pm) but I know that they're nocturnal and I have plenty of time in the afternoon. We always have fresh and frozen fruit in my house and I don't mind handling mealworms (I had a leo gecko before). I have a cat, a parrot, and a BTS right now but the cat is very friendly towards the other animals but no matter what they're always supervised. I understand that the sugar gliders cost a good amount of money, and that I'll need two, but I am prepared to pay that. Should I get one? What are the pros and cons? What type of place should I get one from? Do you reccomend any other animals that will bond, be friendly, and want to be near people? Thank you!


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Not many exotic keepers here. You might want to try Reptile Forums UK, or a sugar glider specific forum.
Honestly, the only advice I have is to look into why some people get rid of their sugar gliders and ask yourself if you can deal with that. I don't know much about them, but I've heard that they bark and screech in the night, which might not be too good for your school routine. They can live for a long time, so if you want to go to university or rent at any point in the future, you may struggle to bring your pet. They're not commonly kept, so it may be difficult to find a vet or pet sitter. If you haven't done so already, look into things like that which go beyond their typical care.
Good luck. ^^


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Sugar gliders require a complex thought out, varied and planned diet, not just fruit and mealworms. You'll need to work out the calcium : phosphorous ratio for their diet, lots of supplements are needed too. All of which can be rather time consuming and expensive.

You will require at least two Sugar Gliders because if kept alone they are know to self-mutilate and they need a large cage or enclosure so they have plenty of room to run and play, lots of safe toys, branches to climb, a couple of sleeping pouches; which will require washing once a week. They also require at least two hours of out the cage to play, which would require a sugar glider proof room or a large tent so they can't injure themselves, escape or get lost and Sugar gliders don't normally get up until the sun goes down... so I don't know how that would work with your school because you can't really wake them in the day you'll often get crabbed at and they just go back to sleep. They can and do bark through out the night and for a small animal they are loud too.

It takes a lot of time, patience and treats to bond with them, often it can take few months but sometimes even years or they don't bond completely with you at all. They will generally only bond with one person and generally stay with that person, they aren't really 'family' pets.
They are very, very, very messy little animals - food thrown everywhere because they chew the food, swallow some and spit the rest out, they pee and poop anywhere because they have no control over it so you can't litter train them and they'll also pee on you to mark you as 'safe and that you belong to them' if you have an enclosure with bars then you'll have food, pee and poop on your floor and up your walls, not to mention scrubbing bars isn't much fun! They have an impressive reach too.

Vet bills will be incredibly expensive because they are an exotic animal, vets who have Sugar glider experience are hard to find so that's something to look into before getting your Sugar Gliders. If you get two males, they would have to be neutered to prevent fighting or if you had a brother/sister pair again the male would need to be neutered to prevent inbreeding. I'd recommend talking to breeders, *don't ever purchase Sugar gliders from a pet shop or company* they won't have been handled regularly or raised correctly. If you are in the US their are sugar glider rescues to consider looking at too.

Don't ever leave them supervised with other animals, Sugar gliders are delicate little creatures and it's recommended not to grab them - let them come to you or scoop them up with two hands. They have sharp nails, they don't cut you but they can feel uncomfortable and they will need a large wodent or stealth wheel, you can get nail inserts so they are able to file down their nails but the insets shouldn't be left in too long because they will file the nails down too much which will be painful for your Sugar gliders.

My recommendation would be ferrets or rats, they bond much more quickly, they're playful and you can litter train them and you'll probably find a vet who is able to treat them more easily. You can teach them tricks and they aren't as noisy or messy plus you can get them out and play/interact during the day.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

I have sugar gliders.We have a rescue that is very friendly with everyone, and two young females that we are still bonding with. The previous post really is spot on. They are expensive a consult with a vet alone is £30. They need a very tall cage and interaction almost every day . Bonding can take a long time, and its easy for things to go backwards. Mine are still off with me for having a holiday :-D . The main thing i would point out is that mine sometimes just wont wake until 8.30-9 pm and then they are up. Playing ,barking and running about like loons til the early hours. Hamsters and ferrets, (i also have) wake a little in the day, a grumpy tired suggie wont play. I also think rats or degus


----------

